# Fruit Sauces for BBQ



## bbqcanuck (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All:

I am a newbie to this forum and have found so many great recipes already.  I would like to know if anyone has made a good BBQ from fruit.  I  live in Nova Scotia and am looking at incorporating local ingredients whenever possible.

I made a great mango smoked chipotle BBQ sauce for ribs and was a bit hit - I tried it with a few local people.  Not too sweet but had some heat.

The local fruit (just down the road where I live) I can get wild blueberries, peaches, cranberries, apples and of course pure local maple syrup.  Does anyone have BBQ recipes that could include fruit like the ones I listed.  Even a combo like maple cranberry would go great with smoked turkey or ribs. 

I was thinking of substituting peaches for the mango's but I have to make it to find if it works good.  It's winter here now so nothing local is available. 

If people are interested, I can post the recipe for the mango smoked chipotle sauce - I did get off the internet some time ago. 

Let me know of your ideas or what you have tried already.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 6, 2012)

I regularly use blueberry juice and chopped up peaches in my BBQ sauces when I am looking for something different.   I have found that you need a bit more sugar if the fruit is tart and that may give you a darker final product.  Want to do something neat brine a turkey in blueberry juice.    Love the color of the bird!


----------



## timleo (Mar 6, 2012)

I occasionally make a peach sauce with pulled pork that is always a popular condiment.
[h3]Peach Sauce[/h3]
10 ounces frozen peaches , cut into 1-inch chunks (about 2 cups) or 2 fresh peaches, cut into 1/2-inch wedges
2 cups dry white wine
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon unseasoned rice vinegar
2 sprigs fresh thyme
1 tablespoon whole-grain mustard
Bring peaches, wine, granulated sugar, ¼ cup vinegar, ¼ cup defatted jus, and thyme to simmer in small saucepan; cook, stirring occasionally, until reduced to 2 cups, about 30 minutes. Stir in remaining tablespoon vinegar and mustard. Remove thyme, cover, and keep warm.

I took the recipe from the Americas Test Kitchen site:  http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/detail.php?docid=25864


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I use apple juice in my spritz bottle. Then I also use some mango when I can find them fresh and juicy in my sauce. Other then that I don't really like fruit in BBQ. I'm personally not into the whole sweet fruit thing in bbq


----------



## alblancher (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice recipe TimLeo,   hope you don't mind that I steal it!


----------



## bbqcanuck (Mar 6, 2012)

Great ideas - especially the blueberry juice for brine.  I like the peach recipe using mustard.  At my BBQ take out (opening end of May) I would like to have an alternative fruit BBQ sauce in addition to a good BBQ sauce.  I was thinking of putting the sauces in squirt bottles so people can put their own sauce if they want on pulled pork/chicken.  I found some great recipes using a finishing spray on pulled pork - which I am planning on doing. 

I would like to know what combo of fruit and spices (chipotle etc) that people have tried. 

Even in a coleslaw I would love to hear some ideas of adding blueberries/cranberries to it or anything else.  I am trying to fit local product into my menu if I can make it work.

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a link for Dutch's Mahogany sauce. I've done a pork loin with it and everyone loved it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49469/smoked-pork-loin-with-mahogany-sauce

You could change the flavor of the sauce to your liking.


----------



## bbqcanuck (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Smokeamotive - your recipe is what I am talkin about.  My first thought trying to mix fruit in BBQ did seem like it would be too sweet but it does actually taste pretty good and not so much fruity taste like you would think.  I read your reviews for the Dutch's mahogany sauce and you had great comments.  I probably didn't see it on my searches as I was browsing for BBQ sauces.  Looks like a good base to start with.  Thanks again.


----------

